# Cleaning the closet-space bag cubes?



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I hate it. I have 2 HUGE closets off my living room. One holds all the Christmas totes, all the off season clothing and all the jackets and sweatshirts. The other is storage for stuff belonging to my kids, as well as all my craft items. Yes, I have a walk in closet for my yarn and fabric. However, this is the closet that my cats have decided must be for them. There are 3 stacks of pillows and blankets in there. Hence, the cat home. 

So, what I want to know is if anyone has used the new spacebag cubes for blankets and stuff. I've used the smaller ones for clothing and afghans, etc. I'm wondering if the expense of buying them one at a time is worth it for the cubes. I really need to condense some of the stuff in there to make room for more yarn..................lol.


----------

